# MarshallForum is a proud supporter of the St. Jude Children's Research Hospital



## Alex

Fellow MarshallForum Members,

I've always felt very strongly about giving back to our community and helping those who are less fortunate than me. Because of this, today I have pledged to donate every month to the St. Jude Children's Research Hospital.

St. Jude Children’s Research Hospital is internationally recognized for its pioneering research and treatment of children with cancer and other catastrophic diseases. Ranked the No. 1 pediatric cancer hospital by Parents magazine and the No. 1 children’s cancer hospital by U.S. News & World Report, St. Jude is the first and only National Cancer Institute-designated Comprehensive Cancer Center devoted solely to children. For more information and to donate visit St. Jude Children's Research Hospital

From now on, when members purchase MarshallForum Subscriptions or other goods, a generous portion of the proceeds will be donated to the St. Jude Children's Research Hospital.


----------



## Alex

*You helped us do so much*​
Dear Alex,

Thanks to Partners In Hope friends like you, 2011 was an amazing year for St. Jude Children's Research Hospital. 

Your unwavering support, month after month, helped do so many things in 2011 — things like: 

7,492 active patients treated
592,383 pharmacy doses given
7,813 diagnostic X-rays
10,432 blood transfusions
4,680 radiation treatments
5,989 CT scans
864 radioisotope scans
9,313 MRI exams
1,649 surgical cases

And the most amazing part is — we did all of this without ever sending any family a bill. 

Thank you,

The St. Jude Family


----------

